# Install a package on a folder.



## allphamodh0 (Jan 24, 2022)

How can I install an applicatio with pkg install command to a folder?

Example:
mkdir /home/user/vscode
sudo pkg install vscode ---> to the folder /home/user/vscode with all the package content and its directories.


----------



## Menelkir (Jan 24, 2022)

```
pkg -o INSTALL_AS_USER=true -o RUN_SCRIPTS=false --rootdir /home/user/vscode install vscode
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 24, 2022)

allphamodh0  Note that on Unix, BSD--and Linux, too--they are "directories" and not the Windows concept of "folders" which is not the same thing.


----------



## allphamodh0 (Jan 24, 2022)

Menelkir said:


> ```
> pkg -o INSTALL_AS_USER=true -o RUN_SCRIPTS=false --rootdir /home/user/vscode install vscode
> ```


Thanks, for your answer.  You are the best!


----------



## allphamodh0 (Jan 24, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> allphamodh0  Note that on Unix, BSD--and Linux, too--they are "directories" and not the Windows concept of "folders" which is not the same thing.


Oh, thanks i got it .


----------

